# Does this sound like a form of autism?



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## loeylo

Hey, I am a teacher and I work with a lot of autistic children. My cousins little girl has just been diagnosed with aspergers syndrome, which is a form of autism. 
It sounds like he does perhaps have a bit of autism, but what the doctor hqs informed you is correct - their personalities are not fully formed at that age and it is really hard to diagnose autism/ autistic spectrum disorders. To me, it actually sounds more like ADHD/ ADD rather than autism, as autistic children tend to be very quiet and fearful of conflict. 
I wouldn't worry too much about it. Even if he does have autism, he can still live a fully normal life. They may have more difficulties in school, but lots of really successful people have autism. My cousins little girl is soooo clever! She is only 5 and has just been diagnosed this year. It is no worse than any learning difficulties he could have developed from his parents (it may actually be better)


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## loeylo

Yeah, I see what you mean about schooling etc. Where I live, they are doing away with special schools completely and instead supporting the kids in mainstream school. He is a bit young yet but if they could try to get him into a mainstream school with additional support needs facilities, then if he does go on to need a bit assistance then he won't need to change schools etc and he can keep the same friends. In my opinion, it works a lot better (I have taught kids with downs syndrome, cerebral palsy, autism, aspergers, ADHD, ADD, cystic fibrosis, severe epilepsy and loads of other learning difficulties and physical difficulties, all within a classroom with children who have no disabilities or difficulties, and it is quite good as the kids who need assistance are not marginalised. 
What age is he due to start school?


----------



## Ceejay123

His birthdays in January - he'll be three then. So I think he's due to start not the September coming but the one after. 18 months ish x x


----------



## loeylo

There is plenty of time to sort something out - try not to worry, it may be a bad phase which he could grow out of.


----------



## Fluxuspoem

It does sound like autism to me, clearly there are sensory issues sensory seeking behavior the tight hugs the touching licking feet and also some hypersensitivities with noise etc. I think he should be assesed to be on he safe side


----------



## Ceejay123

Quite an old thread :D he turned three today . So hopefully they'll assess him now and take him seriously. He's also been awarded dla, so obviously they know there's something not right. X


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I have a 3 year old who does EVERYTHING like your nephew. he does not talk, barely.. he answers NO to everything. Do you love me, no , do you want this, no, do you think your going to ever behave and sit, no lol I know its not funny BUT I have learned to adapt and figure him out. Everyone that comes over cant understand him. He was afraid of baths till this past September, he wouldnt eat till this past summer, He refuses to sit at the table , has a fear of New things, clothes included. The list goes on, if I wouldnt know anybetter I think you were talking of my son. He is been diagnosed PDDNOS, which your nephew sounds that, the milder form of autism. Or AKA high functioning autism. My son has been in ABA since September and will be beginning speech therapy this friday. I only knew he was different from day one, with head banging.. I mean not for fun, was for everything. he didnt learn to walk till 15 months, he wouldnt look at you, he wouldnt even let a stranger come to the door without running and hiding under his crib. I knew was different, heck I had 4 befor him. It took a year and MANY drs to get him diagnosed but we got it. Patience your grandma needs, I know easier said than done..but if you need anything , you can private message me..Im here. ADD/ADHD doesnt sound like that, its in the mix, but I dont think so. :)


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Ceejay123 said:


> Quite an old thread :D he turned three today . So hopefully they'll assess him now and take him seriously. He's also been awarded dla, so obviously they know there's something not right. X

:thumbup:

Whats DLA?


----------



## Ceejay123

mommy2lilmen said:


> Ceejay123 said:
> 
> 
> Quite an old thread :D he turned three today . So hopefully they'll assess him now and take him seriously. He's also been awarded dla, so obviously they know there's something not right. X
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Whats DLA?Click to expand...

Disability Living Allowance - He's very high maintenance, she's his 'full time carer'. :) He has a meeting with the salvation army tomorrow for a 'chat'.. ?? Lol. No idea. x


----------



## mommy2lilmen

So they gave him the allowance, without assessing and diagnosing him? Odd, here, Im in Canada, they do things differently, they dont award that stuff till diagnosis.. I get a measily $214/m for him. That is like $50/week to pay for services on top of what he gets already, its nothing. Ugh. I know your thread was old, but it intrigued me and almost made me tear up. Its amazing how autism is so different for each child BUT it is yet the same. If that makes sense. :) please keep me informed. Id like to know what he is assessed with. Also, I respect grandma highly for taking him on. Shes his saviour. Im not religious, but someone knew she would know how to care for him and therefore hes with her. :) Lots of love.


----------



## Ceejay123

:) Yeah it confused me too! Her HV and speech therapist referred her for DLA. Then she got a note off of the doctor and nursery stating how high maintenance he was, and she was awarded it. Hes been waiting 18 months for a diagnosis (We knew at 18 months) but they still won't even look at him. Well, hopefully they will now.. They've literally been waiting until he's 3. They said all kids develop differently. Im sorry.. but at three he has a couple of words, no sentences. His behaviour is so different.. You just know when somethings not right. 

Hes an amazing boy. We just want a diagnosis so that he can get the help he needs. :) Hopefully now he's officially turned 3, they'll do it. x


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Ohhh that's good they done that to help her out! I hope he gets diagnosed soon.
Bryce can't speak sentences either.. not even 2 word sentences. I bet hes amazing..they are :) Bryce is my 5th son. :)I


----------



## kcmichelle

Hi there, I hope your nephew gets assessed soon. It's so frustrating that they make you wait until the age of 3. It was the same for my oldest son. I knew at 18 months he had autism but it took until 3 for the diagnosis. A few key signs that I find a lot of kids with autism show is the inability to point for things they want, and lining items in a row. My son also turned all his riding toys and cars over and just spun the wheels. Has he ever noticed an airplane and pointed at it? It may sound silly but children with autism usually won't do that unless taught and asked.


----------

